# Repair of the superior peroneal retinaculum



## kellit21 (Jul 31, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a cpt code for this?


----------



## kellit21 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Anyone???*

No one has any suggestions?


----------



## Emmily63 (Apr 30, 2019)

27675


----------

